# q6600 performance?



## dnichols27 (Apr 5, 2008)

If I were to clock to say 3 ghz, how much or a real life improvement is that to the 2.4 I get now? I know I'll need to upgrade my powers source since I have a raidmax 500 watt, I've heard they suck. but is it even that much of a difference?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

You can overclock a Q6600 (particularly the SLACR model) to 3.6GHz on air and your improvement will be substantial.


----------

